# Should we continue the greyman technique?



## FalseCreatorGod (Jun 7, 2021)

Mostly in regards to the fake virus but I suppose everything else regarding "sense" as well.

My family and I keep to ourselves as we watch the world burn because I see no possibility of getting sense through to people. Everyone on my street is vaxed, every one of our customers from our job is vaxed, an old aquantance who is now a pastor and is opening a new church and wanted me to join is vaxed, everyone of my parents' friends are vaxed, every store we go to, the people are vaxed. I tried arguing sense to my direct neighbour for about 2 minutes but he totally defended the government for everything they do and even said that we need them. He even defended that they take over half of our money.

I often think about going out with a sign at a busy intersection with something written on it (don't know what) to hopefully get people to wake the hell up but I do not think there is anything I can write that would make them listen. You would not believe how zombified and NPC-like people are here. I also worry about painting a target on my head. At least if I'm quiet I can still live in peace for now. I feel like if you haven't grown a brain by now then you are just willfully ignorant. Is it best to just remain in the shadows and only help those who are paying attention in life?

I look at it the same way as how (if true) Noah preached for 100 years about coming disaster and not a single person listened. Yet he didn't give up trying to wake people up after 99 years. He kept doing it anyway despite being mocked. It certainly feels like disaster is coming.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 7, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> Mostly in regards to the fake virus but I suppose everything else regarding "sense" as well.
> 
> My family and I keep to ourselves as we watch the world burn (we live in Ontario) because I see no possibility of getting sense through to people. Everyone on my street is vaxed, every one of our customers from our job is vaxed, an old aquantance who is now a pastor and is opening a new church and wanted me to join is vaxed, everyone of my parents' friends are vaxed, every store we go to, the people are vaxed. We refuse to wear a mask so we are always met with anger the moment we walk through a door without one. We haven't met a single other person outside of our family who isn't vaxed. I tried arguing sense to my direct neighbour for about 2 minutes but he totally defended the government for everything they do and even said that we need them. He even defended that they take over half of our money. My dad had the same experience with someone he tried to talk sense to. The guy just got angry and wouldn't listen.
> 
> ...


Stop worrying about it.

Really! Get on with making your life better.

@luddite got me out of a deep void of dispair 

I'm sure he can dig you out too


----------



## luddite (Jun 7, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> often think about going out with a sign at a busy intersection with something written on it (don't know what


Go with the old classic 







6079SmithW said:


> @luddite got me out of a deep void of dispair
> 
> I'm sure he can dig you out too


Happy to help my friend. 

A quick tip @FalseCreatorGod the world is testing you. It's probably always been like that. Any account of an ancient civilisation will show beggars on the street and an elite manipulating the markets and people. The trick is to grow your food, eat healthy, get exercise, have a happy and strong family. It's no secret that this is the secret to happiness!


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> Is it best to just remain in the shadows and only help those who are paying attention in life?



The answer, IMHO is yes.  Each of us is responsible for waking up (or not).  Nobody else carries that burden.  Perhaps the argument can be made that you are responsible for educating your kids on this subject when they are younger, but at some point you are released from that.  
You can't make anyone do anything they don't want to do, and if you try to do this, you are coercing them and the change is not wholesome.

That's not to say you can't offer an opinion if asked, but that's different than getting into an argument and taking a stand.  If contention arises, that's a sign to back off and let sleeping dogs lie.

The problem is, when we are trying to change someone's opinion, we are partially doing this to help justify the position we are taking.  It's subtle, but the need to be right is entirely egoic and isn't really about correcting the other person.  

So, better to remain the gray man, or the man in waiting. It's kind of like the sage living on the mountaintop.  He sees all, but he doesn't need to stir the pot and get others to take his point of view.  

People are responsible for their own karma and you can't change that equation.  They are not your responsibility.

Just enjoy the view, and witness the ever-changing landscape.


----------



## davtash (Jun 8, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> Mostly in regards to the fake virus but I suppose everything else regarding "sense" as well.
> 
> My family and I keep to ourselves as we watch the world burn (we live in Ontario) because I see no possibility of getting sense through to people. Everyone on my street is vaxed, every one of our customers from our job is vaxed, an old aquantance who is now a pastor and is opening a new church and wanted me to join is vaxed, everyone of my parents' friends are vaxed, every store we go to, the people are vaxed. We refuse to wear a mask so we are always met with anger the moment we walk through a door without one. We haven't met a single other person outside of our family who isn't vaxed. I tried arguing sense to my direct neighbour for about 2 minutes but he totally defended the government for everything they do and even said that we need them. He even defended that they take over half of our money. My dad had the same experience with someone he tried to talk sense to. The guy just got angry and wouldn't listen.
> 
> ...


Try watching the film 'SERENITY '


FalseCreatorGod said:


> Mostly in regards to the fake virus but I suppose everything else regarding "sense" as well.
> 
> My family and I keep to ourselves as we watch the world burn (we live in Ontario) because I see no possibility of getting sense through to people. Everyone on my street is vaxed, every one of our customers from our job is vaxed, an old aquantance who is now a pastor and is opening a new church and wanted me to join is vaxed, everyone of my parents' friends are vaxed, every store we go to, the people are vaxed. We refuse to wear a mask so we are always met with anger the moment we walk through a door without one. We haven't met a single other person outside of our family who isn't vaxed. I tried arguing sense to my direct neighbour for about 2 minutes but he totally defended the government for everything they do and even said that we need them. He even defended that they take over half of our money. My dad had the same experience with someone he tried to talk sense to. The guy just got angry and wouldn't listen.
> 
> ...


I even write to the so called Rebel Antis and tell them to look at the so called Gothic buildings where they are filming protests and suggest they might have been something else. But I think they are controlled opposition  and they ignore my suggestion.


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2021)

Starman said:


> The answer, IMHO is yes.  Each of us is responsible for waking up (or not).  Nobody else carries that burden.  Perhaps the argument can be made that you are responsible for educating your kids on this subject when they are younger, but at some point you are released from that.
> You can't make anyone do anything they don't want to do, and if you try to do this, you are coercing them and the change is not wholesome.
> 
> That's not to say you can't offer an opinion if asked, but that's different than getting into an argument and taking a stand.  If contention arises, that's a sign to back off and let sleeping dogs lie.
> ...



In a similar vein, as my wife likes to say:  "What other's think of me is not my business"


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 8, 2021)

People with opinions seek out people with opinions to argue with each other about the validity of their own opinions. 
Scared people need opinions as something to hold fast to which can get them through a day in their scary world.


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> People with opinions seek out people with opinions to argue with each other about the validity of their own opinions.
> Scared people need opinions as something to hold fast to which can get them through a day in their scary world.



Being the “gray man” is perhaps a slightly misguided metaphor. The meaning is about fitting in without disturbing the situation or getting called out, but it doesn’t have to connote that you’re a somber, colorless person.  You could be fiery and colorful, but you have developed a kind of camouflage that throws people off your scent.  Your graying out is just an exterior projection.  I don’t know what better to call this, maybe the “non-illustrated man.”

I was thinking about how to be helpful and influential in helping people wake up, and not entirely shunning the effort.  My way of doing this has been to create an environment for people to walk into and wake up on their own.

As some of you know, I’ve built an outdoor Buddhist temple on Kauai that has a stupa at its center, with 84 prayer wheels you can spin, just like in Nepal and Tibet.  It attracts all kinds of people. I keep a guest book in the pavilion and it is amazing to see what people write about their experiences there.  

It's about inviting people into a space to experience the satisfaction of the senses, the visual geometry, the symmetry, the architectural harmony, the abundance of nature everywhere.  It satiates people and they open up to the better part of themselves.  I figure that this is all I can really do to expose people to beauty and a feeling of sacredness, which helps develop that mirror quality in themselves.  The rest is up to them.  They can take inspiration from it or not.  

This is very much the same quality that is deeply felt in visiting and looking at pictures and drawings of the old world with all its amazing architecture. Our breath gets taken away in seeing this level of beauty.  We feel we are witnessing some kind of godly perfection and we know this viscerally. 

All you can really do is give people something to wonder about, something uplifting to see and feel, something that might rattle their cage in a good way.

So I pretty much stand apart from people’s process while at the temple, and just trust they’ll get whatever benefit they are meant to get from it.  They are on their own, but I have plowed the ground upon which they walk.

That’s my gray man approach.

Photo was taken today, some new people wandered in with their harmonium, sang to the female Buddha Tara in her shrine.  Took my breath away.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 8, 2021)

The thing that makes for good conversation is the quality of the listener.
To quote George Carlin 
"You wouldn't believe it from some of the things I have said but I like people. I do. For a minute, minute and a half then I have got o get the duck out of there. "
Adopting this approach I get next to no chat about COCO, jibjabjob, or other shit from other people.  Should a friend stop me in the street and COCO jibjabjob is mentioned I fashion an exit as fast as I can and am gone.  
I do no know why I am here or what I am let alone what/where here is but I have no recollection of wanting to come here and wake other people up or listen to their opinions. 
No hiding in the shadows just going about my day. I know what I know, say what I say and if other people don't like it I couldn't care less.


----------

